

Desmond Tutu's genome sequenced as part of genetic diversity study - tokenadult
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2010/feb/17/desmond-tutu-genome-genetic-diversity

======
tokenadult
"'On average there are more genetic differences between any two bushmen in our
study than between a European and an Asian,' said Webb Miller, a professor of
biology at Penn State and co-author of the study. 'To know how genes affect
health, we need to see the full range of human genetic variation, and southern
Africa is the place to look,' he added."

